# 2002 - 26ft. Regal



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

This customer was stationed in Hawaii and the boat sat up for three years. We took this boat from being so dull to looking like it came off the show room floor. My partner Willie Brown, owner of Fisherman's Corner Restaurant and a retired Tug Boat Captain is very meticulous about the engine room like he was on the tug boats making sure the engine compartment and bilge area degreased and clean. I focus on the cabin and any other items that is not on estimate. *(NO CHARGE FOR THESE* *ITEMS BECAUSE DETAIL IS WHAT WE DO) *Call for a quote at the information below or PM me. *Check out my photo gallery on the forum! *Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail*

Please note that the engine compartment, cabin, and the second round of wax (Collinite insulator and sealant wax) at NO CHARGE, because this is how we roll. I like to surprise my customers. I always apply two rounds of wax at NO CHARGE. Visit me photo gallery on the forum.


----------

